# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  Info: X400 DIY Kit Special offer

## Steffie/GRR

Hi guys,

just wanted to post that there is a special offer online for those who considered a 400 DIY Kit.
For a limited time period (until Sept. 31st, 2014) the large volume 3D printer X400 is sold together with a ceramic heating-bed, mobile storage device and SD card reader for more than 1.000 Euro (incl. 19% VAT) less than the regular price. 

https://shop.germanreprap.com/en/product?info=352

Steffie
German RepRap

----------


## Luchador

Hi all,

I plan to start assambly of that Set next week.
I will try to update all my steps and resalts with coments here hope to get also input from all of you.

Best reagard
Thomas

----------

